# Lap BSO/Adhesions w/Vag Hyster



## cargo (Nov 11, 2011)

MD did extensive laparoscopic lysis of adhesions with eventual BSO followed by vaginal hysterectomy.  Total time 6hrs.
Is this just 58552/22, or would it be appropriate to code 58660 & 58262 with a 59?  It seems as though that would more specifically indicate the extensive lysis, but I don't know if/when those pieces of the procedure should be split.

TIA,
Carol Wright, CPC


----------



## k_isabel04 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well for your CPT 58262 is vaginal approach and 58552 is laparoscopy approach. Those are 2 completely different vaginal hyst approaches.  LOA will be secondary and yes you can add 22 for extensive. Probably better to send claim w/ op report. good luck


----------

